# snowblower motor starts then dies after a couple seconds



## fhk2020 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have a 10 hp tecumseh on a snapper blower and the motor starts then dies after a couple seconds. Any help would be greatly appreciated. I put in new fuel. It should be noted that I have to push the primer button MANY times to get it to start at all - but then it dies pretty quick. I took the primer button off and it appears to have no holes??? I cleaned the carb ( i'm no expert - could I have not done a thorough cleaning??? ). The bowl fills up with gas - although the plug does not seem to get wet - so i don't think it's a fouling problem.


----------



## repair_guy (May 9, 2004)

Losen the fuel tank cap and try it.If it runs then the vent hole is cloged in it.
If not take the bowl nut back off and clean the tiny hole between the threads,also make the emerion tubes are clear.


----------

